# Park City or Brian Head?



## Lets Get Going (Apr 7, 2014)

We are contemplating a quick get-away and looking at Utah, either Park City or Brian Head.  I know very little about either (other than what I've read on TUG) but they both look nice.  Zion and Bryce Canyon look really interesting to us but so does the summer activities in Park City.

Also, has anyone experienced a problem with the altitude in the mountains?  I've never been that high up and not sure I want to take a chance on being sick during a short vacation.

Suggestions?


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 7, 2014)

Brian Head, while fairly nice, is a long way from either SLC, or Las Vegas, the two most logical airports for access. Except for Zion's or Bryce, there isn't much there, there. (imo)

I'd pick Park City, all things being equal, and without a pressing reason to see the Southern Utah parks.

If you are in reasonably decent health, no emphysema, or otherwise compromised breathing, the altitude shouldn't present difficulty. The first day or so, you might enjoy a siesta in the daytime, and that isn't all bad. I wouldn't plan any really strenuous hiking/biking until you acclimatize for a couple of days.

Jim


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 7, 2014)

I agree with Jim.  Brian Head is not easy to get to.  It doesn't make a great base for seeing the national parks, either, as it is still quite a drive to get to them.  IOW, I wouldn't want to have to drive back to Brian Head after a long day at Zion's or Bryce. 

We once had to stay at Brian Head when we couldn't get a room in Cedar City for the Shakespeare Festival.  Driving the curvy mountain road in the dark was not fun.

Brian Head, when not ski season, boasts mountain bike trails.  If you like mountain biking, it could be worth a trip.


----------



## Steve (Apr 7, 2014)

*Park City*

Another vote for Park City.  There is far more to do both in town and in the surrounding area.  There are lots of good restaurants, shopping, the Utah Olympic Park, hiking, biking, scenic drives, lakes, and much more.  It also has easy interstate access from Salt Lake City and the airport.  Park City is a great choice for a summer vacation.

In contrast, and as others have said, Brian Head is very isolated.  There isn't much of a town, and it is a long drive on winding mountain roads to get anywhere.  It is also a couple thousand feet higher in elevation than Park City so, if elevation is a concern, Brian Head is not the best choice.

Steve


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 8, 2014)

Do you like to hike?  Are you active and in good health or is your idea of a hike a 1/4 of a mile walk?  

You will do more driving in Brian Head than Park City.  My most favorite national park is Bryce Canyon. That would be good for at least 2 days.  Cedar Breaks is good but that's good for a day.  Zions is good for 2 days and you could even go to St. George or Mesquite if you want a long day.  We drove over to Escalante one day.  The closest airport is probably Vegas.  Salt Lake would be a 5 hour trip. Neither airport is close.   But it is extremely beautiful.  

Now if you like to go out to restaurants and you aren't much into hiking Park City wins hands down.  The Marriotts, Grand Summit and Westgate are nicer resorts than Brian Head.  Although Brian Head isn't in anyway bad.  Either way you will have a wonderful time.  Utah is a very beautiful state.


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 8, 2014)

*Definitely Park City*

Last summer my husband and I visited Park City, Utah for the first time.  We stayed at the Westgate and absolutely love every minute we were there.  We put almost 800 miles on our rental car and we were there for only one week.  There is so much to see and do.  We spent a day in Salt Lake City, we visited Antelope Island while we were there.  It was quite a trip.  We spent a day at Olympic Park, we spent another day at Robert Redford's Sundance Resort.  We took a ride to the most fantastic little town about 45 minutes from Park City called Midway.  Our goal was to fine the Homestead Resort and experience the Homestead Crater.  Without difficulty we found it.  We went into the newly constructed tunnel to the cave and were able to swim in the natural hot spring.  What an awesome experience!!  We also took a trip to Mirror Lake and walked the trail along side of the water.  It was so beautiful.  Don't miss out on a trip to Park City.  You will not be sorry.  If you have any questions and I can help just let me know.

To answer your question about altitude...the only experience I had was a headache the first night we were there.  I took a couple of Advil before bed and by morning I was fine.  We were up in the mountains a few days later at 11,000 feet and altitude was no problem.  Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Pompey Family (Apr 9, 2014)

Lets Get Going said:


> Also, has anyone experienced a problem with the altitude in the mountains?  I've never been that high up and not sure I want to take a chance on being sick during a short vacation.



We were there last August and my wife and I experienced problems with the altitude. For the entire week I felt out of breath, even sat by the pool not doing anything. It wasn't particularly unpleasant but every now and then I felt the need to take a deep breath and it was always there. As a 38 year old who spends a couple of hours in the gym five days a week I would say I'm in fairly good shape but the altitude certainly took it out of me. I tried a bit of gentle hiking but it was simply too much. 

I'm sure I would have acclimatised eventually just not as quick as I would have liked.


----------



## Deb from NC (Apr 9, 2014)

We loved Park City too.  I'm not in great shape, but had no problem with the altitude. (And I'm from central NC, so I don't live at high altitude). Of course I'm sure altititude affects different people in different ways...We also spent a day hiking at Sundance (took the lift up, had a picnic lunch, then hiked down).  Beautiful place!  Have fun!


----------



## feed the otter (Apr 9, 2014)

Although altitude is not as much of an issue in Park City @ 7,000' above sea level, I think the town of Brian Head is @ 9800'.  On many trips we've made to Breckenridge (@ 9600') we've observed many others having problems with the altitude.

Along with some Advil and the rest of the good advice given here, we've found that staying hydrated--to the point of seemingly OVER-hydrated--can make a huge difference in helping your body adjust and fight off the altitude sickness.  Every trip we make to Breck (once or twice a year, winter and/or summer) coming from our much lower altitude, always includes driving ourselves crazy drinking water constantly starting the day before we start our trip.  It may seem obsessive, and certainly makes for way too many bathroom stops, but we have yet to lose a moment of our trips there to altitude sickness. Anyone who's fallen victim to the altitude sickness will tell you it's a lousy way to spend your vacation. This is by no means a guarantee, but it's worked well enough for us that it might be worth trying. Good luck. I hope it helps.

After all of that, maybe this is just another vote for Park City, but you certainly won't go wrong either way.  Bryce, Zion, and Park City are all awesome and more than worth the trip.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## DVB42 (Apr 10, 2014)

Lets Get Going said:


> We are contemplating a quick get-away and looking at Utah, either Park City or Brian Head.  I know very little about either (other than what I've read on TUG) but they both look nice.  Zion and Bryce Canyon look really interesting to us but so does the summer activities in Park City.
> 
> Also, has anyone experienced a problem with the altitude in the mountains?  I've never been that high up and not sure I want to take a chance on being sick during a short vacation.
> 
> Suggestions?



Everyone reacts to altitude differently. Park City altitude (~7000 feet) is usually not a problem for most. If you get there and you experience altitude issues (such as headache) drop down to Salt Lake City (~30 minutes away) and spend the day there. SLC is about 4300 feet and will allow acclimation in the unlikely event that PC is a problem.

On the other hand, altitude at Brian Head (over 9000 feet) could be a problem. Especially coming there from low altitude - i.e. Florida. It may take a couple of days adjusting to the altitude there.

I would probably choose Park City and agree with the previous posts.


----------

